# Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel



## bandalop (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been looking for an owners manual for my 5th wheel, no luck (the manufacturer is out of business).  How bout a wiring diagram?  Anyone out there able to help?  The 115V outlets in my bedroom work, the 115V outlets in the living/kitchen area do not.  According to the info printed in the breaker box area, both the bedroom and living/kitchen area are on one 20A breaker.  Flip that breaker off and I have no power to the bedroom.  Flip it on and there is power in the bedroom but nothing in the kitchen/living area!  Somewhere inside the wall there has to be a junction box where the power splits to both the bedroom and living/kitchen areas, but where?  
Anyone out there have a similar experience?  I sure hate to start removing wall boards to find out!
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 26, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

Could both wires be connected at the breaker?  If the terminal screw has come loose the wire might have fallen out and laying close by.  Just asking.    :question:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

Sounds like you have a ground fault outlet that has tripped.  You may have one in the bathroom or kitchen.  Look at all the outlets to see if they have a reset button.  Could even have one on the outside.


----------



## Bigman (Nov 27, 2010)

RE: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

We have 2000 Alfa 5h Wheel and there is a fuse box underneath the camper where the 50amp connector and waste relief box is located.  When you open up the door tjhere is a wooden box on the left wall and just pull on it and it will open and fuses are in there.  Hope this helps


----------



## bandalop (Nov 27, 2010)

RE: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

I have been in that fuse box.  There are a lot of fuses in there but they are all 12DV.  My problem has to be something simple, just don't know what it is yet.  Do you have a wiring diagram for your 2000 ALFA?  I would bet the wiring is the same as my 1999.  Any chance of getting copies of any documents you have?  I would be willing to pay, of course.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 27, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

Bandalop,
Wiring diagrams are not normally printed for the general public.  I can get some when I run into problems with something, but not normally given out.

I seriously doubt a wiring diagram for a 1999 model is around, sorry.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

Do you have 50A service? If you do then there are probably two circuits for the outlets. Have you tried resetting all of the breakers? Try opening and closing each one just to see what happens. If you don't open a breaker all of the way, it don't reset. The thought of a possible GFI outlet is also a good one to check out. If you have one it will be in the bathroom or the kitchen and it may serve a long string of outlets.


----------



## bandalop (Nov 28, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

To Kirk and C. Nash:

The 5th wheel is 50 amp., and thanks for the tip on the ground fault outlets.  There are two of them, one in the bathroom and another in the kitchen.  I have checked them only to see if they are engaged.  I have not checked them to see if maybe one or both are faulty and not energizing even tho it appears they are.  I will check that out.  Unfortunately the 5th wheel is not near where I am so it will be a few weeks to get info back as to the status.  It would be nice to think the outlet in the kitchen is defective!


----------



## Bigman (Nov 30, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for a 1999 ALFA 5th Wheel

Sorry, I am in the military and overseas at the time and the Alfa is currently in storage until I get home in a few months.  I really apologize for not being able to help.


----------

